

So you want to work in a startup? - enra
http://blog.startuplife.in/post/4205110150/so-you-want-to-work-in-a-startup

======
ricefield
I actually like this quite a bit. Straightforward and short, but for a student
like me who really loves working at startups, its a good refresher on what
makes a compelling candidate for startups that are recruiting.

I've only had two positions related to Product, so the only (limited) advice
I'd have to add from that perspective is that, you should understand the
landscape very well and keep very up to date with the news. This will help you
to have a high-level understanding of where the company and its product stands
with regards to the users as well as competitors. Providing high level
analysis and feedback on the spot (during an interview) speaks louder than
anything you can put on your resume.

~~~
enra
Yeah, most student/general job application advice focus on building a great CV
and how on getting internships / jobs at corporations, which are really
different from startups.

Thats a good advice on keeping up what's happening in the landscape and in
your professional domain. It also helps you to develop taste what's good and
what is possible and show that you're enthuastic about your profession.

Also a good tip is attend hackathlons, RailsRumbles or others contests, or
just doing other couple of small fun projects during a year. You might do well
and gain some reputation. Atleast you'll end up with a impressive resume of
projects that you can actually 1) show 2) talk everything about them since
they're yours (not under some company NDA).

------
Luyt
Jason Rehmus built <http://37signalsneedsanotherjason.com/> nine months ago,
and guess what, in last August he got hired at 37signals:
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2497-jason-rehmus-
joins-37sig...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2497-jason-rehmus-
joins-37signals)

Congrats!

------
rajeshrajappan
Thanks for the post. I think the link to Bitbucket should've been
<https://bitbucket.org/>

